# What does your 5-year-old weigh?



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

I was watching the show "Honey We're Killing The Kids" on TLC last night. It was about parents trying to promote a healthier lifestyle for their three very overweight sons. A nutritionist was working with the family, and at one point, she said that a healthy weight for a 6-year-old male is 55 pounds. I was







because my DS will be 6 in October and weighs 39 pounds. He is 3 feet 8 inches tall, so not terribly short in stature, either. I just wanted to kind of get an idea of what most 5-year-olds around here weigh, just to make sure we're in the realm of normal!


----------



## sunnmama (Jul 3, 2003)

nak....

funny, i watched the same show and was pleased, because 6 yo dd is 55#! dh and i were a bit alarmed about they weight she gained between 5-6, and it was reassuring to hear that # as normal, albeit for a male.

eta--she is a bit over 46"

i think there is a large range of healthy---no worries!


----------



## s_kristina (Aug 9, 2004)

My dd turned 5 in January. She is 48-49" tall and around 60 lbs or so. She is also bigger then the 7 & 9 year olds that live next door. I've always kept a close eye on her weight for height on the CDC charts and she has always hung out at the 50% for that, but when you check just her height or just her weight she is way off the top of the charts.


----------



## BookishVonLiberal (Feb 24, 2007)

My dd will be 6 in October, too, and she just hit 35 lbs.


----------



## Strong Mama (Feb 7, 2006)

hmm makes me wonder. my just turned 3 yo is 3 foot 9 inches tall and already weighs 41 pounds. what is he going to weigh when he is 5??


----------



## Rigama (Oct 18, 2005)

DS turned 5 this year, is 40inches and 33lbs.


----------



## Peacemamalove (Jun 7, 2006)

My son who is 5 1/2 only weighs 36 pounds an is about 38" tall. He has always been a skinny thing even though he eats and eats!!


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

My son is 5 1/2 and weighs 46.5 lbs and is just over 40 inches.


----------



## Demeter9 (Nov 14, 2006)

Depends on your family I think. My 5 year old is the tallest in her class (she's in 6x going to 7) and thirty nine pounds.

But my DH was 6'2" and 145# until he was into his twenties. My sister was always the bean pole in the class.

I do however go out of my way to load her up with good calories and fats. I give her cod liver oil, I put butter on her stuff, I give her hard boiled eggs and full fat yogurt as a snack, etc. I essentially go out of my way to find ways to add good fat to her diet. I solicit her help in this.

The range is a bell curve. The norm is the mean value. The use of norms is meant not to scare you, but to be an informative ah-ha to people when their child's health is potentially percocious due to a parental lifestyle choice.

I think it is great that you are willing to be concerned! Some children are under or overweight due to their parents bad choices. If you are willing to review yourself, just to be sure that your picking healthy choices I think that is simply grand!


----------



## BrookeAD (Mar 15, 2005)

My dd will be 5 in May. She is 46" and weighs 45 lbs.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

My dd will be 5 in May and is 40lbs. Dont know how tall she is.

She seems to be considered skinny from what people say.

All I know is she is very active.


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

My youngest is 5 today. At her appt 2 weeks ago she was 35lbs & I think 40inches. my other dd just turned 6 3 weeks ago. She is 42" and 41lbs. My 8.5yo is 50lbs.


----------



## wifty (Aug 16, 2006)

Depends alot on your family genes.

I was a big girl in that I was taller and denser then all the other kids. And dd is the same way.

She is 3 and 42 inches and 40 pounds. She hasn't gained any weight though in the past year, although she has gained 3 inches.

So, by 5, she will probably be the size of a 7 year old since she is the size of a5 year old now. 

with smiles,
rebecca


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

At 5 1/2 my ds was 45 inches and 44 pounds. He looks neither chubby or skinny.


----------



## MelKnee (Dec 5, 2001)

My 6 yo ds is 44 in and 47 lbs.


----------



## Jane Plane (Jan 30, 2007)

http://pediatrics.about.com/cs/growt...owthcharts.htm This is a link to height and weight charts, if you want to see what the normal ranges are for American kids.

My kids have both been pretty light for their ages and heights, which makes sense, we all have pretty fast metabolisms at our house.


----------



## sarahmae1 (Nov 11, 2002)

My ds is 6 and he weighs 48lbs. When he was 5 he weighed aprox. 42lbs. I'm not really sure on his height, but he seems about average for his age.


----------



## KaraBoo (Nov 22, 2001)

My dd is 8 and she weighs around 38 pounds. She is short and solid. LOL


----------



## Ersbett (Apr 7, 2007)

DD turned 5 in January, she's 42' and she weights around 32lbs.


----------



## s_kristina (Aug 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Transitions* 
hmm makes me wonder. my just turned 3 yo is 3 foot 9 inches tall and already weighs 41 pounds. what is he going to weigh when he is 5??









Sounds like he is similar in size to what my dd was at that age. I posted her current stats just a bit above you. She turned 5 in Jan and is 48-49" and about 60 lbs. To me it's just normal and I'm shocked at the stats for most of the kids. I'm sure she will be like me though and be the tallest kid in her kindy class by far. My dh and his brother are both 5'11" their daddy was a couple inches over 6" as are all their uncles. My bothers are both over 6" and my sister is 6', my baby brother is the only bean pole in the bunch. Many times growing up my sister was told she was built like a full back. Me, I'm the shorty of the bunch at 5'6" on a good day.


----------



## Ersbett (Apr 7, 2007)

Kristina, your DD is tall, my DD also turn 5 in January, she's average height(I think), but DH is tall(6'1) and I'm a short girl(5'2 1/2), I hope she gets taller than I am.


----------



## Jmo780 (May 3, 2006)

My Dd is 6 in May and 58 pounds, but very tall for her age (Tallest in her class, about the size of most 1st graders, and into some second, people often mistake her for a 7 or 8 yo)

Anyhow, my Dnephew turned 6 in December and is so so little, he weighs a mere 32 pounds. He is very short for his age as well though. I went to pick him up a few weeks ago and was thinking :Geez, Dd is a hauss!"









I think it really just depends on the child, their weight/height/excersise etc...


----------



## PajamaMama (Dec 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CarrieMF* 
my other dd just turned 6 3 weeks ago. She is 42" and 41lbs

MY dd is going to be 4 at the end of May. She is 42" and weighs 40lbs.

My 12-in-a-few-days dd is 5'3" and weighs about 120lbs. She has been this weight since she was 4'11".

I agree with the pps who said there is a wide range of normal. It would have been easy to freak out about my older dd's weight 4" ago, but I felt confident that she would grow into it. She has good food available to choose from and gets lots of exercise from soccer and just playing outside.


----------



## teachma (Dec 20, 2002)

In December, my son (who was then 6 yrs 4 mos) measured 47" and weighed 47 lbs.


----------



## multiplyblessedmom (Mar 3, 2007)

mine wont be five until july but here in April they weigh
30 1/2 lbs for dd and 35 1/2 lbs for ds so I cant see them at 55 lbs when they are five. of course they started out at 4 lb 12 oz each at birth so didnt start out at an 'average' weight anyway.


----------



## savannah smiles (May 4, 2004)

My 5.5 year old dd was weighed today at the doctor's office and she came in at 55lbs. I didn't catch her height but she's quite tall. She wears size 7 clothing and she's height/weight proportional.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

Ds will be 6 in 2 weeks (so he still counts as 5!)

He is 48 1/2" tall
He weighs 45 lbs.


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

Here in Japan the standards are different for height and weight. Normal height for a child is between 110cm and 110.9 cm for a five year old. Normal height for a six year old is between 115.8cm and 116.8cm. Normal weight is between 18.7kg (@37lbs) and 19.1 kg (@38lbs)for a five year old. For a six year old it is between 21.1kg and 21.6kg. Every month at school they check my DD's height and weight. She will be six end of July. She is the tallest child in her school and in March her height was 118.0cm (46.5") and her weight was 21.2kg (@42lbs). She wears size 6 clothes--they fit her height but the waist is a little big on most things.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

DS is 5.5 and weighs around 43-45 lbs. He is definately on the small side (though not the smallest) in his kindergarten class. I know several children are over 60 lbs, but at least a couple are alson under 40--- there is just a BIG range.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Just for info:

According to the CDC charts, average weight for a 6 year old male is 46 lbs. 5th and 95th percentiles look around 37 and 59 lbs respectively:

http://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/nhanes/...l/cj41l021.pdf

Of course, a 6 year old male could also be almost 7, at which point the numbers would instead be:
average 50
5th 46
95th 67


----------



## Learnintolaugh (Nov 9, 2006)

My ds will turn 5 in a few weeks and is 45 lbs, I'm not sure how tall but roughly 45 inches is my guess. I know his height and weight aren't coordinated to my liking, he always outgrows the length of one size before he grows into the waist of the next size up! We were watching that show too and dh turned to me and said "Wow, that kid weighs more than twice as much as ds!"


----------



## kalimay (May 25, 2005)

My dd will be 5 at the end of this month. She is 45 inches and weighs 44 pounds. She and one other boy who is about the same height are by far, at least 2 or 3 inches taller than the other kids in her class. None of the kids in her class look heavy to me. Some of the mom's really worry that their kids are too thin, just above 30 pounds, but they look healthy to me.


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

Just something to think about, my DH has a female kindergarten student who weighs 116lbs. . .


----------



## myjulybabes (Jun 24, 2003)

Ds is 5 1/2, and weighs 50lbs. I haven't measured him lately, but I'd guess he's around 47-48 inches, give or take. (I measured dd at about 49, and he's not much shorter). He's all muscle I guess, because he looks really skinny, and is always outgrowing the length of his pants before he can fit into the waist of a bigger size.

But dh is 6'5" and 230ish, and while I'm pretty average height, all my brothers are over 6'. So I'd be pretty surprised if ds was a tiny little thing.


----------



## Hey Mama! (Dec 27, 2003)

My 5.5 year old dd is around 42lbs, probably 45" tall.


----------



## QueeTheBean (Aug 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *treemom2* 
Just something to think about, my DH has a female kindergarten student who weighs 116lbs. . .











Wow! That's more than I weigh!

55 is normal/average for a 6 year old? My DS is almost *9* and he only weighs 50 lbs now.

My 2 DSs were identical in height/weight at every age---then at 5, DS#2 suddenly measured a full 2 inches taller than DS#1 had at that age. DS#1 eats terribly







. I wonder how much that contributes?


----------



## s_kristina (Aug 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *QueeTheBean* 









Wow! That's more than I weigh!

55 is normal/average for a 6 year old? My DS is almost *9* and he only weighs 50 lbs now.

My 2 DSs were identical in height/weight at every age---then at 5, DS#2 suddenly measured a full 2 inches taller than DS#1 had at that age. DS#1 eats terribly







. I wonder how much that contributes?

Taking in to account what you weight it doesn't sound that odd at all. Family genetics plays a large role in the size our children will be. Although you can also get oddballs like me. I'm at least 6" shorter then my sister and close to a full foot shorter then my tallest brother.


----------



## MyTwoAs (May 19, 2004)

My son will be 6 in August and he is 45" tall and 35 lbs. He was 39lbs but has lost weight.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

DS is 5 1/3 and weighs a little over 40 lbs. I'm not sure the exact number- I just know he's outgrown his "to 40 lbs" carseat!


----------



## beckyand3littlemonsters (Sep 16, 2006)

My dd will be 5 tomorrow and weighs about 34lb not sure how tall she is though last time we measured her she was about 95cm


----------



## candipooh (Jun 22, 2004)

DD wil be 6 in July and is 36 pounds. Her sister who is 2 years younger is only 5 pounds less than her. She is tiny! Little hands, little feet, just little all around.

My 8 year old is (I think) 62 pounds.


----------



## IncaMama (Jun 23, 2004)

My son *just* turned 4 and he's 55lbs. he's around 44" or so (maybe more? not sure?) he's always been big/tall. he's still got a bit of baby pudge, but he's far from obese or something that i'm worried about.


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

my dd1 is 6 and 38lbs and 3ft 8 inches (44 inches). doc said she's on the slender side, but she's still on the charts. i think she was the 25th percentile for height and 20th for weight. as a baby she was near the top of the charts. they level out and grow at their own pace.

i also remember being 42lbs in second grade myself, so she's on track as far as i'm concerned.


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s_kristina* 
Taking in to account what you weight it doesn't sound that odd at all. Family genetics plays a large role in the size our children will be. Although you can also get oddballs like me. I'm at least 6" shorter then my sister and close to a full foot shorter then my tallest brother.

Dh and I are the oddballs too. Me more than than dh.

Both sides of my family are 5ft 10+. My Great Grandpa(dad's side) had 7 kids & most of them had more than 3-4 kids each, some had more. It is a very large family. There is only 1 short person on Dad's side of the family. I don't think she is even 5ft. On mom's side there are 3 short people. The women are all 5ft 9 and taller. The men are all over 6ft. Great Auntie Ruth is 5ft. Auntie Ruth is 5ft 2. I am 5ft 4. Oddly Aunt Ruth is the ONLY girl her generation with the large chest. I too am the ONLY person in my generation with the large chest. I am the spitting image of my mother, but I look even more like Auntie Ruth to the point even my own mom calls me Ruth. Thankfully I don't have her thinning & balding hair. I got Dad's hair(phew) instead of being 1/4 grey at 22, I'll be more like Dad who at 53 has maybe a dozen grey hairs.


----------



## Gabbi (Jan 27, 2005)

My son will be 5 in about 2 months and he weighs around 42 pounds I believe. He was stuck at around 34 pounds (pudgy/milk loving babe) until he GREW several inches a couple months ago..he took a huge growth spurt.
I am 5/5 a little chunky and my Dh is 5/7 and NOT chunky.







DH's family is Italian and his whole family is tiny. So..we'll see.


----------



## 2 in August (Jan 6, 2006)

My dd will be 6 in Aug and she is 45inches tall and 44 pounds. She's skinny yet solid.


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

dd is almost 5 and is right at or below 40lbs, about 42" I think when we measured last.


----------



## *daciaperfect* (Aug 30, 2004)

DD will be 5 in August. She is 45 inches, and about 47lbs.


----------



## justmama (Dec 24, 2002)

At 5 my daughter weighed just about 35lbs. At 6 1/2 now she is 42lbs on a good day.

Meg


----------



## DebHibb (Mar 31, 2006)

DS is quite tall for his age. He generally wears a size 8 shirt, and 7 slim pants. That said he is about 49" tall, and weighs 57 lbs. Last year, when he was wearing size 6-7 he weighed around 50-52 lbs. I'm guessing if that size fit him, that it's the average (roughly) weight for a child of that age (or slightly below, since he wears a slim size). Although, DS is not proportionate - i.e. he has a long torso, broad shoulders, giant noggin, and short, skinny legs with no bum.









I figure as long as he doesn't start having to wear 'husky' sizes, and his rib cage isn't showing too much, and he's happy, then he is healthy. He tends to beef up in the winter, and slim down in the summer. He spends an average of 2-4 hours a day getting exercise of some sort, when the weather is nice. We are avid outdoor people though. No Nintendo's or Wii's in this house (or whatever the latest games are). Although, I wish I could get rid of the TV sometimes.







:


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

Ds was 53 lbs at his 5 year check up (which actually happened at about 5 years 9 months old). He's tall and has a six pack. DD was 38 lbs at her 3 year check up. She's another tall one, though.


----------



## MtBikeLover (Jun 30, 2005)

My son is 4 years old, 45 pounds, and 46" tall.


----------



## blumom2boyz (Jun 13, 2006)

ds3 turned 5 the end of february, is close to 48" and weighs 47lbs. This kid eats like there is no tomorrow and you can still see every rib in his body!


----------



## mommy68 (Mar 13, 2006)

I'd think it would depend on the height of the child and gender. My DD will be 5 in a couple of weeks and weighs 39 lbs. She's healthy and looks great. However, if she personally were over 50 pounds I would consider her overweight.


----------



## mummyto3girls (May 13, 2007)

DD1 is going on 6 in August, and she's 50'' and she weighs 43 lbs, she eats a lot, she definately got that from DH, I was chubby as a kid.


----------



## mamaana (Sep 21, 2004)

DS is 5 in October, 46" tall and 62 lbs. He wears size 8 clothing already but both his dad and I are tall and muscled so I guess it's in the genes.


----------



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

My 6 yr old has weighed 38-39lbs for 18 months now and she'll be 7 in August. We've been closely monitored for years because of her health issues and after years of battling the GI about her weight he's come to the conclusion that she's just like her mama, a skinny mini! I was rail thin as a child too! As long as he's healthy and active he's fine!


----------



## Montessorimom8 (Mar 6, 2006)

Hmmmmm. My ds is 5.5 and weighs 38 lbs. and has since he was three. He is growing so I'm not too stressed. He has healthy eating habits, doesn't eat a lot of junk (actually very little) and stops when he's full. He's pretty active.

Dh and I are on the shorter side and we aren't big people. Ds will not be either and that's just fine. I intensely dislike height/weight charts since we've been off them for so many years! I find when I try to feed ds 'more' he'll eat only so much of the rich things and then he won't eat the 'good' stuff like the fruits and veggies. I'm sure he's fine!!


----------



## LeftField (Aug 2, 2002)

I was just about to answer this when I realized that I no longer have a 5 year old. He just turned 6 last week so I'm still a little







: .

I do know from a dr's appointment he had a few weeks ago (so right before he turned 6) that he is 47 inches and roughly 50 pounds. Of course, all of this depends on gender and genetics, so you can't really compare one to the other. My son was always 90+%tile in weight from birth to about age 4. He's clearly a bigger-boned guy like my dh, unlike ds2 and me. Right now, he seems to be in a taller, skinnier stage. It looks like someone's stretched him out and his knees are starting to look knobbly. He looks like an older kid now. They grow up so fast!









FWIW, I noticed a really big change in my son from age 5 to 6. It seems to be a big growing year, not only in body shape but even in the shape of their faces.

If this makes any Moms of smaller kids feel better, I was 60 pounds when I was 11. Again, it was just a case of genetics. I don't think I was particularly tall either. But when other girls stopped growing, I grew a few more inches. So I'm about 5 ft 6 today and I'm very healthy. Kids, like adults, come in all shapes and sizes.


----------



## angela&avery (May 30, 2002)

My ds will be 6 on thursday and he weighs 50 pounds. He is tall and thin.


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

At his 4 yr. checkup in January, my son was 42" and 40 lbs., the 75th %ile for both. I think he's a little taller now, but still 40-41 lbs.


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

My dd is 4.5 years is about 45 inches tall and weighs around 37lbs she thin but VERY muscular.


----------

